# Savannah, Ga and Hilton Head, SC April 11-13th



## luv2fish1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello,

I could use some advice from you knowledgeable folks. I will be staying in Savannah, GA during the dates listed above and I was wondering if anyone has any advice on where to surf fish? Also what area would be more productive. I know you cant predict fishing since it can be day by day but where would I have a better chance of targeting blues, whiting etc during that time? Any advice and input would be greatly appreciated and I will gladly post a report when I return. I usually fish Oak island, Pawleys, and Wilmington areas so not too familiar farther south. Ready to kick this fishing season off! 

Thanks again!


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

The north end of Tybee near the lighthouse.


----------



## luv2fish1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Fatback said:


> The north end of Tybee near the lighthouse.


Hey! Thanks for a reply. How far of a walk is it as I will have 2 kids with me. Also what can I expect to catch there throughout the summer? 

Thanks again.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Three general areas to surf fish on the north end of Tybee: 1) end of Second ave (north end) 2) north beach parking lot at the light house and 3) end of Polk st. Surf fishing is available elsewhere here on Tybee, but generally speaking your best spots (i.e less people) will be on the north end. Remember Google maps (satellite) is your friend. 

Option one, end of second ave. Very little parking, very short walk to beach, this area has a great handicap mat thingy from the wooden cross over to the hard sand, so, that means no walking though soft sand. There are left over sheet metal pilings from old Fort Scraven (turn of the century) in the surf..... i.e. "structure" that holds fish. They are marked by tall wooden poles with warning signs on them and are placed approximately where the low tide is. The barnacle covered pilings can easily be seen at low tide. NO swimming in this area because of the under water hazards (pilings). The beach faces east so you are fishing the true beach front. Pretty much flat everywhere except the pilings. 

Option two, North Beach parking lot. Plenty of parking, short walk to the beach, there is again a wonderful handicap mat available ( south end of lot). Its a short walk to the rock jetties, again "structure that holds fish". A bit more crowded and you may have to deal with swimmers. Public bathrooms and a cool restaurant in the parking lot.

Option three, end of Polk st. Very limited parking. Longer walk to the beach, 1/2 mile or more to "the point". This is where the south channel of the Savannah River dumps into the Atlantic Ocean. Currents will be one directional, either incoming or outgoing. This area offer good access to deeper water, beach front is generally flat, the channel can be reached with a good cast. Good spot at low tide for the kids to hunt shells/shark teeth. As you get closer to "the point" currents will increase. Good spot to go when you want to get out of the wind. Very few people. All so to the east of the access point there is a large oyster rake, you can see the rake at low tide, and a little further east is where the beach turns into marsh. The Oyster rake and grass line again, holds fish.

Your dates, mid April, are usually the prime time for the start of our spring Whiting run here on Tybee. This year, with all the late season strong cold fronts, our water temps are somewhat seasonably lower than normal. Should be around 60 or better right now, but the temps are still in the mid fifties. This time last year the water temp was in the low 60's. So, when the latest cold spell ends and the water temp climbs it will be "on".

Questions? Just ask.


----------



## luv2fish1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you for the detailed info and for taking the time to write it! Will help a lot. I appreciate it. Now if only this lingering cold weather will snap!


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

watch the area in the above mentioned post. However this is good info. the past couple weeks these areas have had some bacteria warnings.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

X2 what Trout MAn says about the bacteria levels at the POLK st area. When we have lots of rain and big tides, maybe 2-3 times a year, the officials (I think DNR) who regularly test the water find elevated numbers of bacteria. Source/cause is officially unknown, but many think that larger amounts of storm water run off containing animal feces is the cause. i.e. shore birds, possible pet poo, and in addition Savannah and Tybee both dump treated sewer water into the river.

On a positive note 7'-8' and sometimes 9' tide cycles twice a day probably does a great job of mixing, diluting, and removing bad stuff out of the water.

I myself am not concerned with any ill health effects or concerns because of elevated levels of bacteria. I fish the area regularly and always see large numbers of shore birds and their droppings. At times I see HUGE numbers of birds. When they start finding elevated levels regularly I will start to worry. For now no worries.


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

In the fish Im not worried either.....Just dont want my hands falling off picking up a fish out of the water  J/K!!


----------



## luv2fish1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Fished H.E Trask boat landing in Hilton Head yesterday. The whiting were very hungry. My wife and I were using squid and caught 10 nice sized ones in an Hr. Heading to tybee today to see what we can get into.


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

And for option #3 above, be aware of the big cargo ships entering or exiting the shipping channel. They pull alot of water and things can change very quickley.


----------



## luv2fish1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Fished 2nd ave of Tybee today but the surf was too rough for what we had. Was tossing our 4oz pyramid sinkers on the beach. So no luck. Trying Jekyll island tomorrow...


----------



## metsfan1190 (May 22, 2013)

Fatback, was hoping you could share some of your knowledge. I have been living in Savannah for about ten years now and would like to start surf fishing now that my deep sea fishing days appear to be over. For some reason the wife isn't keen on me disappearing to Baja for a week...Anyway, I am looking for some advice on gear. Have done my fair share of trolling, but have never surf fished and never have owned my own gear so I am like a newbie as far as gear and jargon go. Believe I have settled on a Shimano 8000 baitrunner for a reel. Was wondering what length rod you would recommend for fishing at Polk Street and North Beach. Prefer fishing with bait over lures. Also, any advice regarding catching things other than shark? Been there, done that. They are a nuisance when I am fishing as far as I am concerned. Would be much more interested in reds, flounder, etc.

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------

